# Peloponnese weather/climate plus flu etc



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

We are considering the Peloponnese (Messinia has been recommended) for relocation (also Crete), as we need to move to a healthy climate. 

We have to avoid chest infections so, what are the winters really like? A little cool is fine as long as its not damp and miserable for long periods. Its hard to tell from records that just give basic figures. Brisk sunny days with rain overnight, or occasional periods of proper rain with mostly dry sunny days are fine. Good storms are great! Just not all pervasive, chest hammering damp.

Also, a harder question perhaps, what is the area like for flu and chest infections? Funnily enough flu by itself isnt the biggest worry, its bacterial infections that go to the chest that are the danger. Do you see loads of chest infections in winter? YEah I know, how long is a piece of string, but any info I can get is helpful.


----------

